# Eure Erfahrungen mit dem Kauf Steam Keys



## sandman2003 (3. Juli 2012)

Sers,

hat einer von Euch Erfahrungen mit dem Kauf von Steam keys?? Bzw. wo gibts da eine seriöse Sache im Netz?



Gruß


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juli 2012)

Bei Steam selbst? ^^  

Ich kaufe nie reine Keys, außer es gibt das Spiel nicht als Ladenversion. Erstens will ich keine ausländischen Shops bzw Länder unterstützen (die Steuer geht dann ja ins Ausland), nur um etwas Geld zu sparen, und zweitens sind mir so KeyShops nie ganz geheuer, nachher wird erstmal der ganze Account lahmgelegt.


----------



## sandman2003 (3. Juli 2012)

jaja das böse UStG  geht die Steuer einfach ins Ausland.. 

es geht um Spiele, die nicht so ganz käuflich über das dt. steam sind.... mit so einer insel und zombies^^ oder GRENZLAND 1 bzw 2 uncut....

sie verstehen?^^


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juli 2012)

Darfste ruhig offen nennen. Aber da würd ich mich vorher genau informieren, ob man die mit nem dt. Steamaccount freigeschaltet bekommt und wenn ja, was man beachten muss, damit man nicht gesperrt wird oder so.


----------



## chbdiablo (3. Juli 2012)

Am besten von einem Freund aus dem Ausland schenken lassen. Alternativ kann man auch Retail-Versionen bei Amazon.co.uk zum Beispiel kaufen und dann bei Steam aktivieren.
Bei den Keyshops gibt es eben mal mehr, mal weniger zuverlässige. Außerdem kann es passieren, dass sich etwa russische Keys nur über Umwege aktivieren lassen, etc.


----------



## sandman2003 (4. Juli 2012)

ja ich glaub schenken ist sauberer.. kein bock, meinen acc sperren zu lassen (80 games^^)


----------



## Vordack (4. Juli 2012)

Es gibt ja so Tools mit denen man mit ner amerikanischen I.P. surft. Wir hatten schon überlegt so einen ausländischen Account zu erstellen den wir nur zum verschenken benutzen...

Getan haben wir es allerdings nie^^


----------



## jo0 (4. Juli 2012)

Kann Gamekeys.biz empfehlen!


----------



## Keksautomat (4. Juli 2012)

Spiele hole ich mir über einen Kumpel direkt aus Russland ("Gifts"), oder aus dem Steam UK Store (Proxy>mit PSC von der Tanke bezahlen). In seltenen Fällen (passierte aber öfter in letzter Zeit) über Keystores (Hexa-Keys ist meine Anlaufstelle Nr1) oder über eBay (von denen, die viele Sterne haben natürlich).

Vorteil: 
- der Preis natürlich
- immer Uncut

Nachteil
- für mich entsteht gibt es keinen nennenswerten Nachteil

Gruß


----------



## sandman2003 (4. Juli 2012)

ok dann spreche ich das mal offen aus^^

also ich suche noch Dead Island.... Borderlands uncut...

und vllt einen günstigen key für assi creed revelations.....


----------



## EjL23 (4. Juli 2012)

Hier hat ein Bekannter sein Dead Island gekauft und bis jetzt keine Probleme gehabt  
Buy Dead Island, Dead Island Key, Dead Island Uncut


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Juli 2012)

EjL23 schrieb:


> Hier hat ein Bekannter sein Dead Island gekauft und bis jetzt keine Probleme gehabt
> Buy Dead Island, Dead Island Key, Dead Island Uncut


 
Das ist aber ganz schön teuer für die normale Dead Island Version. Du kriegst ja die Goty mit Verpackung schon für 19,99€: Dead Island GotY (AT-Version) - gameware.at

.


----------



## jo0 (5. Juli 2012)

mmoga ist ein scheiß Laden!

1. Die verkaufen Spielgeld für MMO's.
2. Kommt mmoga aus Asien.
3. Schon öfters gehört, dass Kunden verarscht wurden.
4. Oft sogar teurer als sonst wo.
5. Lassen sie 100pro Leute für wenig Geld in irgendwelchen MMO's knechten und verdienen sich damit eine goldene Nase. 

Mit euren Käufen unterstützt ihr diesen dreckigen Laden!


----------



## Keksautomat (5. Juli 2012)

sandman2003 schrieb:


> ok dann spreche ich das mal offen aus^^
> 
> also ich suche noch Dead Island.... Borderlands uncut...
> 
> und vllt einen günstigen key für assi creed revelations.....


 
Im Summer Steam Deal (sollte nicht mehr lange dauern), kriegst die Spiele für <25EUR (nehm ich jetzt mal) an aus dem Steam UK Shop.


----------



## Exar-K (5. Juli 2012)

Keksautomat schrieb:


> Im Summer Steam Deal (sollte nicht mehr lange dauern), kriegst die Spiele für <25EUR (nehm ich jetzt mal) an aus dem Steam UK Shop.


 Und der Sale müsste eigentlich in absehbarer Zeit starten, vielleicht sogar heute.
Mein Geldbeutel zittert schon vor Angst.


----------



## sandman2003 (5. Juli 2012)

ich hoffe^^ ich liebe steam deals xD

muss dann auch wieder zuschlagen da.. ich fühle mich dann wie eine frau im schuhladen  ich liebe steam <3


----------



## BlackBetty466 (5. Juli 2012)

Ein Kumpel von mir hat einen Bekannten in Amerika, der hat mir DI gegiftet.

Wenn Du es für 5€ bekommst, kannste gern mal reinschauen, ansonsten würde ich es lassen. Für mich persönlich der vierte Vollpreistitel in meiner Karriere als Gamer, über dessen Kauf ich mich ärgere. Die 40€ hätte ich mir lieber in Centmünzen umtauschen und in 'nen See werfen können, das Platschen hätte mehr Spass gemacht als das Game


----------



## McDrake (6. Juli 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Und der Sale müsste eigentlich in absehbarer Zeit starten, vielleicht sogar heute.
> Mein Geldbeutel zittert schon vor Angst.


Meiner auch 
Gestern erst mal Rock of ages für 2.71€ gekauft.


----------



## Tumblin (6. Juli 2012)

Ich lasse mir sowas auch immer von Freunden aus dem Ausland schenken, geht schnell und unkompliziert und als Dank bekommen die ab und an ein Paket mit deutschem Esen und Süßkram hochgeschickt


----------



## sandman2003 (6. Juli 2012)

@ Mcdrake.... ich muss mich mal wiede rmelden bei den summer deals^^

und du auch  hast ja noch einen gut bei mir


----------



## Fiffi1984 (6. Juli 2012)

Aber so spektakulär ist es ja bisher noch nicht, finde ich. Ist doch momentan "nur" die normalen Aktionen Midweek-Madness und Weekend-Sale, oder?


----------



## sandman2003 (6. Juli 2012)

ja aber zu ferien und weihnachten kommen die richtig "krassen" deals^^

mal gucken... werd auch mal schauen, meinen schrank mit den games langsam gegen steam einzutauschen... die dvds halten auch nicht für immer.... und fpr 2 euro nen game was ich noch habe und mir auch gefällt. meine güte^^


----------



## Keksautomat (6. Juli 2012)

Fiffi1984 schrieb:


> Aber so spektakulär ist es ja bisher noch nicht, finde ich. Ist doch momentan "nur" die normalen Aktionen Midweek-Madness und Weekend-Sale, oder?


 
Momentan läuft ja auch noch nicht der Summer Sale. Oder meinst du die Angebote bei Amazon?


----------



## sandman2003 (7. Juli 2012)

bald wird er hoffentlich losgehen 

EDIT: @Keksautomat... hätt ich mal ne Kreditkarte  Steam keys bei amazon?  nice


----------



## Keksautomat (7. Juli 2012)

Ja, ich hab mir schon das Bioshock Bundle gegönnt. 5,9EUR für die beiden Teile gehen und das beste ist, dass die Uncut sind. 
KK ist aufjedenfall von Vorteil. Manchmal.^^


----------



## sandman2003 (9. Juli 2012)

ja hab ich zwar beide aber würd ich trotzdem kaufen... blind... knnaste ja für mich machen  überweisung im voraus^^


----------



## Mad9000 (9. Juli 2012)

jo0 schrieb:


> mmoga ist ein scheiß Laden!
> 
> 1. Die verkaufen Spielgeld für MMO's.
> 2. Kommt mmoga aus Asien.
> ...


 
Ein Freund von mir kauft dort öfters Gold für WOW und hatte dort noch nie Probleme!!!


----------



## sandman2003 (12. Juli 2012)

Leute.... STEAM SUMMER SALE^^

für die nicht-deutschen = was kost denn jetzt dead island...


----------



## Keksautomat (12. Juli 2012)

Dead Island ist bis jetzt weder im UK noch im US Shop reduziert:
http://store.steampowered.com/app/91310/?cc=uk
Welcome to Steam

Vllt bekommts ja einen "Daily Deal" Platz in den nächsten Tagen. Im Wintersale hats zumindest einen bekommen, mal sehen..

Gruß


----------



## sandman2003 (15. Juli 2012)

Wenn mir jemand aus dem Ausland ein game schenkt bei Steam.... bspw borderlands... ist das dann uncut oder geht das dann auch über dt. IP


----------



## Keksautomat (15. Juli 2012)

Es wird bei Kauf entschieden, ob es Cut oder Uncut ist. Wenn du also Uncut kaufst (über UK IP, oder von einem Freund aus AT) ist und bleibt es Uncut auch wenn du das Spiel im nachhinein von einer dt. IP aus installierst.


----------



## sandman2003 (15. Juli 2012)

Sprich: wenn jemand ein Spiel ALS GESCHENK kauft, zählt es, wo er lebt und nicht, wo der Empfänger lebt 

coole sache...


----------



## sandman2003 (1. September 2012)

neue seite gefunden:

Home page

hmm ... auch relativ gute preise...


----------



## gerrard123 (1. Juli 2013)

www.fast2play.de ist eine geile Seite.
Ich bin selber Kunde da und bin sehr zufrieden.
Die Spielkeys sind sehr günstig, Support ist einfach toll und alles ist natürlich legal


----------

